# 29g wet pet?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, just wondering, im looking for a wet pet for my 29g that is an aggressive finger chaser, i just want the single fish on its own, but it has to chase my finger, needs to be a fin fish :lol:.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Convict?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i was thinking convict, but *** never had a single male convict chase my finger.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

jewel?
puffer?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

had a puffer, i would never do it again, the snail thing is annoying

jewel isnt a bad idea though, ill keep it in mind


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya mine chase my finger alot and are aggresive


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i think i may try and find a Five Star General (Hemichromis elongatus) i hear they are the most aggressive cichlid pound for pound.

still looking for suggestions though, as chances are finding a five star will be more then difficult.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Lamprologus ocellatus, tanganyikan shelldweller. A 2 inch fish that'll attack your hand


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

really? occelatus attack you? i was going to put them in a different tank anyways, as i really love the gold occelatus.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Put a Male Neet in there! :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i tryed using a neet as a wet pet, unbelievably skittish, not a good wet pet IMO.

i suppose a male Salvini gets to large to be on his own in this tank? i know sals tend to be skittish, but mines a bruser, *** never seen him hide, i love him LOL.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I would do a single male con. A neat kind of con. Like a platinum HRP or Marble con.
I got two beefy males I wouldn't mind keeping as mini-wet-pets if I had the space.

SMASH









BamBam (son of SMASH)









BamBam's a little skittish but he'll still defend his territory. SMASH gets ornery when I get all in his face and likes to show off for no good reason.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

gage said:


> i tryed using a neet as a wet pet, unbelievably skittish, not a good wet pet IMO.
> 
> i suppose a male Salvini gets to large to be on his own in this tank? i know sals tend to be skittish, but mines a bruser, I've never seen him hide, i love him LOL.


No, I really doubt MOST male salvini will do well in small space in the long run. At some point in time, if the fish is scared all of the time it is not healthy, it WILL get sicK! Now a male con could easily do well in 30 gal. of space. EASILY. 
The regular jewel gets 6" +.The only reson H. elongatus is seen as a 6" fish is because it is not common and not enough people have kept them long enough. They are easily a 8-10" fish. Probably a little too big for a 30 gal.

Staitjacketstar, those cons are awesome!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if cons like that were available i would do it!... but the chances of finding one like that is slim to none, and i dont want to take the chance of not getting a beefy one.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think 1 Male Salvini would be fine in a 29 gal!


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Salvini can be shy. They are also semi nocturnal ambush predators in the wild so do not tend to be active wet pets during the day.

In a 29 gallon, a male Convict, a Firemouth. Maybe a JD or a Tex might also be options.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely not JD or Texas... JD=10" and Texas = 10-12".

thing is, i wouldnt put a typical salvini in a tank on its own, but the one* i own already * is far from a shy fish, he follows my finger around the tank, whether my hand is in the tank or on the glass, he chases me, id take a video if i had a video camera.

it seems people assume i will be going out to buy a salvini for the tank, i already own him 

ideally, i wanted to keep one of my already owned fish on its own, and the only smallerish sized fish i have are a Blood Parrot and a Salvini.


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

a chihuahua fits nicely in a 29G, and i assume it will follow your finger and may even bite. spray it with water and you a have a wet pet.

i am actually trying this with a male convict in a 20H tank, at 1 inch he is very playful...nips at my fingers when i am sticking my hand in the tank for some reason.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

this is a tricky one. most CAs that will fit are not overly aggressive or are kinda skittish. if the Sal is outgoing then I think you've probably found you're wet pet. otherwise you might be looking at buying a new fish . that can be a crapshoot for finding a individual with the "right" personallity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

straitjacketstar said:


> I would do a single male con. A neat kind of con. Like a platinum HRP or Marble con.
> I got two beefy males I wouldn't mind keeping as mini-wet-pets if I had the space.
> 
> SMASH
> ...


epic names lol
i like those cons


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

The majority of firemouths that I've had over the years would always interact with me, sometime following my finger, sometimes puffing at my face. The only times they would hide were when unfamiliar people approached the tank really fast (like little kids running up to a tank.) And as others have said, cons could be a good choice, too.

Hypsophrys nicaraguensis, any of the Cryptoheros, and any of the Thorichthys would be worth a try.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I suspect he selected a fish by now, since the thread is over 5 years old. Gotta watch out for those threads resurrected by spammers.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hangs head in shame*


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

My gold ocellatus bite my hand anytime it is anywhere near their shells. I've had a male black calvus attack the net and a female bump the glass.


----------

